# Hot water temps



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Out of curiosity, under your states code what are your max hot water temps? Residential/commercial, public restrooms?


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> Out of curiosity, under your states code what are your max hot water temps? Residential/commercial, public restrooms?


140 in tank, 110 at faucet


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

120 at most fixtures, 110 on a bidet


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> 120 at most fixtures, 110 on a bidet



Don't want to burn your tush


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

125 to 130 at k/s
115 to 120 in shower


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Don't want to burn your tush


Gotta protect the health and safety of all those stink eyes that they get used on.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Residential 120-130
Shower 112
Public 110
Commercial kitchen 140
Eye wash/ emergency shower I believe is between 95 and 105 but for some reason I'm drawing a blank on that one.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Residential 120-130
> Shower 112
> Public 110
> Commercial kitchen 140
> Eye wash/ emergency shower I believe is between 95 and 105 but for some reason I'm drawing a blank on that one.



That's what we've got in Ma


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

140 required temp for tanks to kill legionella bacteria, 140 max at fixtures, 120 from showers.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

125 max everywhere- 140 commercial dishwasher


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Without chemicals! 
Commercial dishwasher sanitizing 180
Rinse 165
Minimum tank temp 125
Private shower 115
Public shower 110


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shower/bath 120 max
public lav 110 max
commercial hair/shampoo sink spray 110 max
water heater 140


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Showers and tubs 110-120

Tank 110-140

Public hand sinks 95/110


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Very interesting on all the temp ranges.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

plumbdrum said:


> Very interesting on all the temp ranges.


I agree, I guess scalding temps change depending on geographic region

ours are 120 at all fixtures 'cept for commercial kitchens which is 140 [minus hand sinks obviously]


----------



## plumbingdept (Mar 19, 2015)

in NJ 120 minimum on faucets (in code book says definition of hot water is between 120-140) but shower and tubs must be no higher than 120. whirlpools and such actually require a mixing valve (120 limit) not sure what it says about bidet but i've never put one in. most of the inspectors over here will bring thermometer to final inspection.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Very interesting on all the temp ranges.


Water temps above 120F causes cancer in California.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Water temps above 120F causes cancer in California.


 Yea, I see that warning sticker on everyone's water.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

The ranges are set by code under IPC several areas come into play.

*HOT WATER.* Water at a temperature greater than or equal to 110°F (43°C).
*TEMPERED WATER.* Water having a temperature range between 85°F (29°C) and 110°F (43°C).
*408.3 Bidet water temperature.* The discharge water temperature from a bidet fitting shall be limited to a maximum temperature of 110°F (43°C) by a water temperature limiting device conforming to ASSE 1070.
*411.1 Approval*. Emergency showers and eyewash stations shall conform to ISEA Z 358.1. (this standard requires a 1071 tempering valve tempered water or cold set by safety manager.)
*416.5 Tempered water for public hand-washing facilities. *Tempered water shall be delivered from public hand-washing facilities. Tempered water shall be delivered through an approved water-temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B 125.3.
*424.3 Individual showe*r *valves*. Individual shower and tub-shower combination valves shall be balanced-pressure, thermostatic or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valves that conform to the requirements of ASSE 1016 or ASME A112.18.1/CSA B 125.1 and shall be installed at the point of use. Shower and tub-shower combination valves required by this section shall be equipped with a means to limit the maximum setting of the valve to 120°F (49°C), which shall be field adjusted in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions. In-line thermostatic valves shall not be utilized for compliance with this section.
*424.4 Multiple (gang*) *showers*. Multiple (gang) showers supplied with a single-tempered water supply pipe shall have the water supply for such showers controlled by an approved automatic temperature control mixing valve that conforms to ASSE 1069 or CSA B125, or each shower head shall be individually controlled by a balanced-pressure, thermostatic or combination balanced-pressure/thermostatic valve that conforms to ASSE 1016 or CSA B125 and is installed at the point of use. Such valves shall be equipped with a means to limit the maximum setting of the valve to 120°F (49°C), which shall be field adjusted in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions.
*424.5 Bathtub and whirlpool bathtub valves*. The hot water supplied to bathtubs and whirlpool bathtubs shall be limited to a maximum temperature of 120°F (49°C) by a water-temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B 125.3, except where such protection is otherwise provided by a combination tub/shower valve in accordance with Section 424.3.
*607.1 Where required*. In residential occupancies, hot water shall be supplied to all plumbing fixtures and equipment utilized for bathing, washing, culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance. In nonresidential occupancies, hot water shall be supplied for culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance purposes. In nonresidential occupancies, hot water or tempered water shall be supplied for bathing and washing purposes. Tempered water shall be delivered from public hand-washing facilities. Tempered water shall be supplied through a water temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 and shall limit the tempered water to a maximum of 110ºF (43ºC). This provision shall not supersede the requirement for protective shower valves in accordance with Section 424.3.
*803.1 Wastewater temperature*. Steam pipes shall not connect to any part of a drainage or plumbing system and water above 140°F (60°C) shall not be discharged into any part of a drainage system. Such pipes shall discharge into an indirect waste receptor connected to the drainage system.


Thats all that comes to mind hope it helps Thats why you get temperature ranges.
Based on 2009 IPC


----------

